# Outback Flooring



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We picked up our new 28RSDS on Saturday and the flooing was lighter than the one we saw at the time we ordered. Is there more that one color for 2006? Our 2004 had the darker wood flooring.

Looks good I was just caught off guard when I first saw the unit.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

We have the lighter flooring in ours

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have the dark flooring in our '05 (Feb '05) 28RS-DS, which I did not like at first (but has grown on me). We have friends with an '06 (May '05) 28RS-DS, and it came with the light flooring. Both have the Desert Rose interior.

I think it is whatever Keystone happens to get a good deal on at the time.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> We have the dark flooring in our '05 (Feb '05) 28RS-DS, which I did not like at first (but has grown on me). We have friends with an '06 (May '05) 28RS-DS, and it came with the light flooring. Both have the Desert Rose interior.
> 
> I think it is whatever Keystone happens to get a good deal on at the time.
> 
> ...


Keystone getting a good deal is the first thing I thought of. Like you we have already learned to like the color difference. The rest of the 28RSDS make the floor not be an issue.

Do you have any problems with water on the floor after sliding in the Dinette? It was raining really hard when we did our PDI and when I got home, 30 miles, there was a puddle of water that had run on the floor. The good thing about the rain is I know for sure the roof has no leaks.

We cannot wait to get out to the campground this weekend!!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our 04 21RS had the light color floor
Now our 05 26RS has the dark color floor
I like the dark color better

Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My 2004 28BHS with Jasmine interior - light wood floor

Sister's 2004 26RS with Desert Rose interior - dark wood floor.

Both trailers were manufactured the same week. Maybe it depends upon your interior


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Our '05 has the dark flooring.

Its the only color I've ever seen in any.









Steve


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Dark in our 04 26 RS as well. Prefer it to the lighter.

Randy


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

2005 21RS and the 2006 28RSDS both had the dark floors.

I did see a lighter floor in the 29BHS at the Timonium show last week.









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We think the dark floor looks great. We really like it.







Friends have thought it is real wood.

Bill


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is the lighter flooring in the 28RSDS. The trailer had just arrived and had not been cleaned.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> Here is the lighter flooring in the 28RSDS. The trailer had just arrived and had not been cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks GREAT!! Now get our there and camp...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

KB,

I have the dark floor. But I see your 28 came through without drawers in the bunkroom wardrobe just like mine. I made and installed drawers for mine - it's a mod DW and I both love. On the handyman scale - moderate.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

There you go Moosegut
Now all you have to do is fill them and away you go(Outbacking)








Ours has about a 4-5" space between the doors I'm putting drawers into that space
Don


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> KB,
> 
> I have the dark floor. But I see your 28 came through without drawers in the bunkroom wardrobe just like mine. I made and installed drawers for mine - it's a mod DW and I both love. On the handyman scale - moderate.
> 
> ...


Great MOD!!! I will show this to DW and I will have to get to work. We used the drawers in the 26RS and were wondering what it would be like to add them to the 28.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Dark in our 04 26 RS as well. Prefer it to the lighter.
> 
> Randy
> 
> ...


My 06 26RKS (with a manufacture date of 31May05 and Jasmine interior) has the dark floor also. I am happy with it.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow! You guys make my 21RS look small. No, wait - it's "cozy"; yeah, that's it.

I shall not lust, I shall not lust, I shall not lust!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> Wow! You guys make my 21RS look small. No, wait - it's "cozy"; yeah, that's it.
> 
> I shall not lust, I shall not lust, I shall not lust!
> [snapback]87486[/snapback]​


Hey, I justified mine by saying I can take the youth group camping.









Shame on me - I know.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Just took delivery of the 25RSS I ordered and it has the lighter floor. The units I saw when shopping had the darker floor but it really doesn't matter to me.


----------

